# Mario's random collection of miscellaneous hardware



## Mario (Jun 2, 2009)

So far I've collected the following equipment:

LCR speakers: Zaph's ZDT3.5
Surround speakers: Zaph's ZMV5
Subwoofer: DIY Shiva-X + O-Audio 500W amp
Receiver: Marantz AV5003
Input: Verizon FIOS, PS3, Xbox, Wii
Video: Panasonic 1080p 50' Plasma TV


----------

